

HTML5 Canvas Experiment - paulbaumgart
http://9elements.com/io/?p=153

======
guybrush0
I wonder how "live" the data is? It's seriously fun to sit and just watch.

~~~
nbhat
Those are tweets if u click on the particles u will see the tweets

------
keltex
I'm using IE 6 and don't see nothin'

~~~
83457
no need to include the version number

------
firefoxman1
That is awesome. I like the particle engine

